# Top 10 questions I hate from non GWS gamers.



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

For the longest time I have had to put up with asshole non-GWS gamers asking retarded/rude questions, Here is a list starting from least retarded/rude to the most. I would like to obtain some input of how other people react to these kinds of questions, This list will be in a Q&A format with my usual answer and an explanation of why its rude/retarded to ask such a question. Feel free to post some Q&A's of your own that you feel I have left out along with your usual answer and explanation. 




1) Q: How long did it take you to make all these? 
A: Long enough! 
Ex: Sometimes this is a harmless question however sometimes they might try imply; "you have no life", I'm ALIVE aren't I?



2) Q: Isn't this game kind of violent? 
A: Of course it is! Without violence there is no peace/order!
Ex: Damn hippies and yuppies, these asshole commies really get on my nerves with their anti-violence bullshit, don't bother me with it please!



3) Q: Isn't this kind of nerdy? 
A: Of course it is! That's why I like it! 
Ex: Usually retarded trendy people ask this, or people who are too self conscience about themselves and what people think of them, THEY have issues. 


4) Q: Why don't you like hobbies that aren't so expensive? 
A: Because this stuff is badass! 
Ex: I am a firm believer that if your not making models, building railroads, or collecting stuff, YOU ARE NOT involved with any hobbies. (Exercising is NOT a hobby, its more of an obligation.)



5) Q: Why is this stuff so expensive? 
A: Because it's imported, second not everyone in the world buys this stuff. 
Ex: They shouldn't complain to me why it's so expensive, bug a redshirt!


6) Q: Are those robots? (Referring to SM's) 
A: No, they are genetically modified super humans encased in a powered ceramite exoskeleton. 
Ex: This is actually an excusable question, usually meaning no harm. But it still kinda bothers me.....



7) Q: Why is the rulebook so big? 
A: Whats the matter, don't people read anymore? 
Ex: Whenever people ask this they are usually belittling people who actually enjoy reading, shame on them.



8) Q: How long are you going to be involved with this hobby? 
A: Whenever I feel like Gosh!
Ex: People who ask this question are usually trying to say; "Your so immature." Therefore I would sometimes reply with; "they should go fuck themselves."



9) Q: How much have you spent on this hobby since you started? 
A: None of your damn business, so fuck off! 
Ex: You never ask someone you don't know well how much their stuff costs, this has always been bad etiquette.



10) Q: What would you do if your stuff was suddenly stolen/destroyed? 
A: Start over! 
Ex: Only a child would ask such a thing, or a punk ass kid.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

those are some pretty childish responses to some fairly legitimate questions.

had you ever thought about trying to give some more constructive answers and encourage people who show some kind of interest in your hobby? personally i don't really see a reason to get as defensive about the whole thing. i realise that my hobby's not cool, and even quite geeky, but that's only a matter of perspective, and nothing to get het up about.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Rant much?
Why not take those questions as an invitation to recruit or at least improve the image of our game?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This reads like the worst magazine interview ever.

Everyone of these is a perfectly legitimate question. You rant about 'retarded trendy people' being worried about what people think of them, but you interpret everyone of these questions as a personal attack on you, and then go on the offensive.

'Why is it so expensive? Why is the rulebook so big? Are those robots?'

Someone who has no experience of wargames has no basis for reference on these questions. The closest thing they may have prior knowledge of are board games with 5 page instruction manuals and toy soldiers you can buy 100 of for 3 quid.

I hope you don't get asked these things that often, you're probably scaring away people with a genuine interest in the hobby.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hehe, I had a good chuckle reading that. I do hope you didn't mean it.

I've currently got my board/models all ready set up in my downstairs room so when I have friends round for a smoke they're always asking questions which I try to reply to as maturely and interestingly as possible. Doesn't always work mind you and sometimes I have to tell them to get bent.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

At the end of the day, if people are in the GW store and asking you these questions, they are pmore than likely legitimately interested....havign actually come into the shop already.

If, however, they have come into the store purely to mock the people engaging in their favoured hobby, then by all means adopt the above attitude. And shame on them for not having anything better to do.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Most of these questions are from my mother or Girlfriend. She complains I spend more on Hive Fleet Innsmouth then I do on her. She is just teasing me though, so no worries.

My CSM player (back when he was playing TAU) was trying to explain it to one of our buddies the conversation was something like.

"See, these models go to war. And you build, paint, pose, and use them"

"So you play with these?"

"Yeah, It is a load of fun! And there are attachments and upgrades you can put on them."

"Like Barbies?"

"Yes Zach, exactly like barbies." Just to end the conversation

It was funny to watch


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

wow...calm down serouslyinstead of being offensive to these people that might just want to know about 40k, try andd give them some valid answes

"7) Q: Why is the rulebook so big?
A: Whats the matter, don't people read anymore? " the people that you say these things to probibly know nothing of the 40k univers and just want to know why its so big a better answer would have been somthing like "because it has loads of cool stuff on the history of the races aswell as the rules" insted of questioning there reading skills


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would have to agree with everything said above.

And Exercising is a hobby. Just becaus eyou may not do it, or may not enjoy it, doesn't mean everyone else doesnt. I love exercising, if I didn't, I wouldn't do it. End off

Even if it wasn't pure exercise like weight lifting or running for example...what are sports like football? They are hobbies, but are they not also exercise? Any sport can be a hobby, and most sports require exercise whilst doing them...so you know...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

*NERD RAEG!!*

Seriously. You should see these questions as an opportunity, not a chore. Use them as an opportunity to recruit more 40k players, so that 40k may take over the planet and GW can own all the money in the world.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he doesn't just dismiss everyone's questions as annoyance. He even states in some of his answers that the question is usually a legitimate one. But it is quite easy to tell when people asking a question are actually interested in the game or are just mocking you in some way for your nerdy hobby. I think the answers are more directed to the latter. Don't know how you all didn't understand that...Seeing as how you are all jumping to the offensive with your answers to his post(seems a little hypocritical.) Digressing...

I think the money issue is the biggest one I get. Which comes from friends mostly because I avoid telling my family how much they cost and I don't go out to places with my stuff much yet.

Some of my friends heckle me all the time for having spent so much money on little toys and such. Even the ones I did convince to play and buy some of their own! I usually just pass it off or make fun of them back though as an answer.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You know what? Those are fairly harmless questions in my opinion. Most stuff Ive ever been asked around 40k, ends with me being called a C****, with me giving a harsh reply in which I threaten to spear them with a chair


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Babypowder said:


> I'm pretty sure he doesn't just dismiss everyone's questions as annoyance. He even states in some of his answers that the question is usually a legitimate one. But it is quite easy to tell when people asking a question are actually interested in the game or are just mocking you in some way for your nerdy hobby. I think the answers are more directed to the latter. Don't know how you all didn't understand that...Seeing as how you are all jumping to the offensive with your answers to his post(seems a little hypocritical.) Digressing...
> 
> I think the money issue is the biggest one I get. Which comes from friends mostly because I avoid telling my family how much they cost and I don't go out to places with my stuff much yet.
> 
> Some of my friends heckle me all the time for having spent so much money on little toys and such. Even the ones I did convince to play and buy some of their own! I usually just pass it off or make fun of them back though as an answer.


A legitimate response to everyone else's replies, but I still think that those answers in the first post are taking it way too defensively. There are still ways to answer constructively even when the person asking does so in a mocking manner.

For instance, a few minutes of thought into any one of these questions and you could think of a way of replying that puts the hobby into a more familiar perspective for a non-gamer.

For instance, comparing the game aspect to chess, and things like that. 

Getting all defensive about it is terrible for our collective reputation (as gamers) and only drives more people away.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Guys, lets put ourselves in his shoes for a moment. 

You're a decent guy playing a nice tabletop game you know its not exactly popular, then comes along some retard implying you're the idiot and overgrown baby for playing with plastic space men. You do try your best not to cut the asshole in half, but even so you'll never forget that sucker's face or the scene. You've all pointed out that the questions he mentioned are all harmless, and I agree with that - unless the tone used is heavy with implications. I don't mind explaining the hobby to those who appear to have a minimal respect for me as a human being, I even like to go into details for those who seem to have even a spark of interest in it. But I hate it too when some Idiot comes and starts asking stupid questions in an irritating tone. Don't tell me you don't.

About the financial side of this hobby, I always say that its much more cost effective than alcoholism or smoking, fashionable habits that are both self-destructive and expensive in the long run (especially once you get to the hospital bills, and funerals aren't cheap either). Plastic space men kill plastic space bugs, not people.

We give you such a wide array of profanity here, there's no reason to throw slurs around -G


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Guys, lets put ourselves in his shoes for a moment.
> 
> ...
> 
> About the financial side of this hobby, I always say that its much more cost effective than alcoholism or smoking, fashionable habits that are both self-destructive and expensive in the long run (especially once you get to the hospital bills, and funerals aren't cheap either). Plastic space men kill plastic space bugs, not people.




1. Don't use hate speech. Not cool.
2. Drinking is awesome.
3. Ignorance met with ignorace changes nothing.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ooo-kay. Did this get ugly fast, or is it just me? 

@Khorothis: You're right, smoking and drinking are dangerous long-term, but it might be best not to put it so bluntly. And yes, people can be irritating, it's a part of the hobby. Let it go, move on, and lay off the violent metaphors.

@Primeministersinister: Everybody's ignorant of something, and not everyone likes drinking. Those are pretty much unavoidable facts. I agree the hate speech is a little much. 

As to the actual 1st post, it depends how the answers are meant. If the person is being a jerk, they're violent, but valid. Insult them, ignore it, think happy thoughts, whatever floats your gondola. I do think they're a bit much if the person has a genuine interest. Some of them are good questions. (Notably2, 5, 6, 7, and 9) Gamers don't have the best collective image, try not to make them look worse. A sentient, pacifistic answer can go a long way towards making people join the hobby, instead of dismissing the game and its players as overgrown nerds, violent sci-fi nuts, or whatever.

My 2 cents.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Guys, lets put ourselves in his shoes for a moment.
> 
> About the financial side of this hobby, I always say that its much more cost effective than alcoholism or smoking, fashionable habits that are both self-destructive and expensive in the long run (especially once you get to the hospital bills, and funerals aren't cheap either). Plastic space men kill plastic space bugs, not people.


:good: I completely agree. I will still destroy my body with hoards of beer because I love it, but every time go out drinking when I wake up the next morning with a hangover (unless I have a new friend warming my bed) it will always cross my mind how many minitures I could have bought with the same money I just spent on liquor and other unmentionables. I guess I am truly a geek!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

All these questions are actually quite valid as others have said before me, everyone has their own right to ask something and I think you might be overreacting a bit here, I don't think anyone's out there trying to get you and if a jerk comes along and says this, despite all the rage inside you avoid bursting out at them, it makes you look silly and gives them the satisfaction from your reaction. If you want him to go away, I suggest you stare at him/her intensely, interrupt him/her and start screaming at the top of your lungs, "LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL". He/She will never bother you again, (and everyone else in the store.)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

All the questions are legit except for when people ask you how mych you spend on it - seriously it is NONE of their business especially if they are just a person wlaking by if they want to know you can give them an estimate of what it would cost to start an army off in the game to play with and let them figure out how much yours would cost by letting them do some research of thier own, but in saying this if you sold your house people don't usually ask how much you sold it for that's just rude and none of thier business as it could have sold for what you want or not or it may have gone through the roof and you'd rather not say either way money in the end is a very private matter to some and therefore domn't want people to know what they can/can't afford as then once people realise what you can afford they start putting you in to classes/categories of society oh they are very well off becasue he can just go spend $1000 on WH in one go etc...


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm surprised you haven't mentioned ACTUAL moronic questions that non-GWS players ask. I submit the following:

Q:"Can't you just take some plastic army men from the store and play with that instead?"
Situation:Yes I have actually heard someone ask a friend this. This person was in attendance with someone else so they didn't play any games.

Q:"So why do you roll dice?"
A:"To determine outcomes."
Q:"Screw that. Just throw your guys at his."
Situation: AGAIN actual conversation and he was serious. The question guy was some semi-intelligent genespore that slugged up to the table randomly during a tournament, he then slithered back to the Mental Institution he escaped from.

Q: (in an obvious sarcastic tone) "So none of you have girlfriends?"
Situation: This actually came from some redheaded chick who was accompanying her boyfriend WHO PLAYED MAGIC THE GATHERING. I didn't know Magic The Gathering guys were such super studs (note she looked a couple of sausages stuffed in a Skittles bag).

Q:"Why paint them?"
Situation: Eventhough he was saying this from more of a Video Game, Slushie, NOW NOW NOW generational voice (I think this kid was fourteen at the time) honestly? Why paint them? I should have asked him: Why get dressed? Why bath? Hell why even get out of bed in the morning?

Q:"So why play this if you can't win any money?"
This girl actually had us laughing. I think she was refering to all the card game tournies where you can actually win money. Anyway somethings in life can actually be enjoyed without financial compensation and what a sad life one leads if their only goal is to gain riches.

Finally and probably the most I just want to strangle:

Q:"You think I should buy this for my son?"
Situation: Now before you jump the gun this was the situation. My friend and I are playing (note the MILF who comes in). She walks over and watches us play for a minute or two, then states the Q above. We tell her pricing, game quality, the normal speel. She thinks twice and walks off. My friend notes as she's leaving she has two boys with her (first obviously she was coming to pick them up as the game store we frequented catered to kid games (Pokemon and the lot) and sometimes parents would leave their kids up there for an afternoon, BUT ALSO I swear neither could have been over the age of 10). As she's walking towards the door she looks down at one of them points to the 40K stuff on the wall. He shakes his head in the way only a seven year old could without breaking his neck. She shrugs looks at us, thanks us and walks out, true story. I guess I should have warned her about the resin in Forge World models her seven year old might have a difficult time with it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

worst questions I hate most are from gamers really, I can understand most questions from none gamers, and if there ignorant/piss taking questions they usually come from the mouths of morons/chavs (people with no life claiming I have no life, hilarious)

but stupid questions from gamers like
"why did you take them?, you must be dumb"
"why don't you don't play with more cheese?, you must be dumb"
"why don't you collect SPESS MAHREENS?, you must be dumb"

I find most fellow gamers more mind numbingly offensive and retarded and ignorant than any none gamer


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I think we should stop bashing the fellow user who posted this thread. No one has any right to tell him that those are stupid questions, its a matter of opinion. 

Maybe he has been getting those exact same questions for weeks or even months on end and he finally snapped and decided to rant about it online so he could lose some steam. Don't judge him for it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@primeministersinister

Theres a difference between hate speech and a journalistic way of putting it. I said "put yourself in his shoes", didn't I? I just used the words I would use to describe the relevant person with under the given circumstances, to make it easier for people to put themselves in their shoes. Guess the message didn't come through.

@dillonlaval

I seriously don't know if you really do agree or you're being sarcastic. 

@VanitusMalus

Those questions hurt. Whats wrong with people? Don't they have even a little common sense that if I don't like someone else's hobby I'm not going to imply in any way that hes doing something he shouldn't be? Unrealistic expectations on my part it seems.

@Stella Cadente

I SOOOO understand that! Whenever I tell people that I roll with Kharn and Thousand Sons they look at me as if I were trying to fly with paper wings. And then a squad of Sons jump out of their Rhino and rapid the shit out of everything thats not a vehicle or TEQ. And Kharn? Oh boy, he does the craziest things. On one occasion he survived a rapid fire volley from some 10 Fire Warriors from 2-3", ALONE, and then he butchered them all in one bloody go. And the look on that Space Puppy's face when I put two ML-toting Havoc and CSM squads on the table and set up a gunline. He did cause some casualties (he shot my Zerkers apart, the moron was shooting them instead of the Havocs), but he only once managed to get into CC: his PF-wielding Grey Hunter charged my also PF-wielding Zerker Champion. And boy did I laugh out loud when he couldn't inflict a single wound... :laugh: "They say revenge is bittersweet, but I find it to my liking." (I hope I quoted her correctly)

EDIT:
@Initiate

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Initiate said:


> I think we should stop bashing the fellow user who posted this thread. No one has any right to tell him that those are stupid questions, its a matter of opinion.
> 
> Maybe he has been getting those exact same questions for weeks or even months on end and he finally snapped and decided to rant about it online so he could lose some steam. Don't judge him for it.


He made the thread, this entails he is open to response on the subject. I certainly wasn't trying to bash him though, and if he wants to put it in context then by all means he is free to do so. The way the post is written though does suggest an unreasonable reaction to these questions and a very aggressive manner, hence the number of similar responses to that effect.

Until a retort though, why don't we follow VanitusMalus example and post our own experiences, and take the thread in a more lovely direction :biggrin:

The only 2 i have are from my girlfriend (now wife):

1. Can you paint me a pink space marine?

2. (after i had done the aforementioned) Can you paint me an army of pink space marines? :headbutt:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

@Khorothis: I just don't think that those terms need to get tossed about on a family forum. It looks pretty harsh.
I'm sure you don't mean anything by it, but I've got gay friends who have had terms like that levelled at them a lot.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Let's keep things civil and on topic, people. Personal attacks and hurtful slurs are not acceptable here at Heresy.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

*........*

I am very disappointed with some of the reactions to my thread. 

Let me fill you in on where I'm coming from: 

I was the President of my high school's "Strategic Gaming Club", (I started this club along with my cabinet BTW) and we were obligated to leave the "door open" by our supervisor. Quite often we got random wankers asking us these questions with sarcastic tones, I got fed up with this so I decided to implicate my own "closed door policy". But it didn't stop there, quite often I ran into more assholes within the halls asking me retarded questions and kept poking fun of me. After the club was liquidated, (the supervising teacher went into retirement) people started to leave me alone and I never really talked about my wh40k hobby, only among friends. That's when things settled down, at least at school. 

Constantly I was criticized by my asshole family, sometimes with playful banter, but other times with harsh lament. For example here was a conversation with my cousin a couple Xmas's ago, I will substitute my real name for my SN: 

Cousin: "Hey Treewizard you still play with toys?" 

Treewizard: "Hey cousin do you know Chata?" 

Cousin: "Who?" 

Treewizard: "Chata fuck up!" :taunt: 

Of course my family still loathes my hobbies in secret, that was until I told them that if they couldn't accept me for who I am or what I do, then I have no use for them and I could care less if they all went to Hell. Since then they pretty much shut up but every now and then I get harked but its nothing I cant deal with. 

Aside from all that, I would NEVER reply to some of those questions in such manner WITHIN A GWS, If I could feel the person has a genuine spark of interest in the hobby I would gladly answer their questions without any vulgarity. (I still wouldn't tell them how much armies cost, that would detract them) But if they're being sarcastic, I would let 'em have it. If they were doing this within a GWS though, I would feel real stupid to be kicked out on account of these assholes so I would just tell them to leave me alone or get a redshirt to kick them out. I would hate to throwdown and start a fistfight in a mall.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a feeling you were in high school. Most of your original post sounded like teenage angst. Nothing wrong with that, that's what the teenage years are for. 

Trust me as a roleplayer who went to one of the preppiest, most stuck up schools around, it'll get better and just ignore the people who diss on you. Now that I'm quite a bit older, I've learned life is too short to listen to those people. Funny story, I ran into two of the guys who used to teaseme , one has 6 kids with 4 women who hate him and no money. The other just got out of a substance abuse program for drinking and I met him on his way to a bar. Cest la vie. 

Karma has a way of catching up to people. Just do your own thing, and ignore the comments. You will be much happier in life.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

12 year old Yu-Gy-Oh player: What is that for? (points at a friends Hive Tyrant)

Me: It is part of his army. We're playing Warhammer 40k.

12 year old Yu-Gy-Oh player: Why do they look so stupid? (picks it up from the middle of the board we are currently playing on and proceeds to march it around the table and pretend to eat a CSM)

This has happened more then once. Needless to say, we were not happy...and my friend re-painted his 'Nids


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Siphon said:


> I had a feeling you were in high school. Most of your original post sounded like teenage angst. Nothing wrong with that, that's what the teenage years are for.
> 
> Trust me as a roleplayer who went to one of the preppiest, most stuck up schools around, it'll get better and just ignore the people who diss on you. Now that I'm quite a bit older, I've learned life is too short to listen to those people. Funny story, I ran into two of the guys who used to teaseme , one has 6 kids with 4 women who hate him and no money. The other just got out of a substance abuse program for drinking and I met him on his way to a bar. Cest la vie.
> 
> Karma has a way of catching up to people. Just do your own thing, and ignore the comments. You will be much happier in life.


Hence I used "WAS", I am 20 years old in college and all of that high school animosity is behind me now, besides those guys weren't the primary sources of my discontent, it was my family. 

As for those guys you knew who got theirs, lmao they had it coming.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Disagree with a couple things you said. Idk how to multi-quote so ima bunch them all up.

oh and im not trying to offend you...its just that i feel i need to answer your questions straight up without trying to sugar coat (bullshit) it



Treewizard648 said:


> 1) Q: How long did it take you to make all these?
> A: Long enough!
> Ex: Sometimes this is a harmless question however sometimes they might try imply; "you have no life", I'm ALIVE aren't I?
> 
> ...


Response to:
1) Once you tell someone the process of how to make these models (assemble, primer, and paint them), and you got about lets say 50 models on the field; naturally someone (any person really) would say "How long did it take you to make all these?"

3) Yes ALOT of people have issues out there and yes your right this game IS nerdy. However, back in the day, as much as i liked the concept of the game and wish that someday i could play; even i asked this same question. Cmon, dont tell me non of you guys dreaded the day you had to tell your girl about this stuff (if she isnt into this type of stuff that is).

4) Im sorry but to me spending a day at the range, cleaning my rifle, or even shining my boots is *much* more of a hobby than "making models" and "building railroads"

5) Everyone on this board asked that question at one point (and maybe some still do lol). So i dont see why someone who isnt into the hobby shouldnt ask that question. Oh and they ask you because you bought the damn things. BTW, it doesnt take THAT much money to import puny plastic toy models ;-)

6) They sure do look like robots haha:laugh:

9) ya maybe this is getting a little nosey but when someone who has never been exposed to such high prices for such small things (it should take about ~3-5 american dollars to make a Monolith), and then looks at your army and trys to approximate it in his/her head, they just cant help but wonder what you spent.

Oh and by saying "None of your damn business, so fuck off!", it makes it seem that YOU have *bigger* issues than those "retarded trendy people" you were speaking about...not trying to be mean man, just saying


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> 1) Q: How long did it take you to make all these?
> A: Long enough!
> Ex: Sometimes this is a harmless question however sometimes they might try imply; "you have no life", I'm ALIVE aren't I?
> 
> ...


1) I don't view this question as a insult personally, most of the people I know who ask it are actually genuinely surprised that I can hold my attention long enough to actually finish something. My female friends from school actually asked me this and I was surprised as she saw it as more of a form of art, and asked me if she could try her hand at it. So I think that this is more of a innocent question.

3) By all means it is quite nerdy, however all of my other hobbies are about as nerdy (video games + DnD) so I really don't care. If someone thinks that Warhammer is beneath them then good for them, I could really care less what their opinions are.

4) I've seen hobbies that are a lot more expensive than this, my dad has a model railroad set and between getting materials and trains for it spent 2,500$ in a month. Not to mention one of my friends mom who does home decor for a hobby and spends 500$ a week on furniture and the like. However I only buy a box a week and spend that time building a painting them to that might just be me.

9) This is one of those disbelief questions, and most of the time I'd really rather not think about it.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, so i think we can all see that this thread got off to a bad start. i think that maybe part of the problem may have been that some of the initial examples, whilst in context were deeply annoying, were not intrinsically bad.

so are there any questions that are genuinely 'bad question'? ones for which there is no possible good response? ones that automatically start a bad conversation that you do not want to have? and as a side question, who asks the more annoying questions, non-gamers (who effectively have no frame of reference and know nothing) or gamers (who really should know better)?

==================================================================

for me personally, the two most annoying questions always come from gamers themselves:

2) "so you collect World Eaters?" - i just find this question puzzling. i have a red CSM army, there's nothing particularly Khornate about it, in fact, if anything, they look more like the Word Bearers. i have absolutely no idea why i get asked it, gamers really ought to know better, but it happens quite regularly.

1) "what brought you down here today?" - to put this in context, i don't live near a GW (or any games store for that matter) and so i occassionally visit about 3 or 4, meaning that most people are unlikely to remember me. the question itself is totally innocuous, but my wife (who teaches kids with Special Educational Needs) always jokes that the majority of the GW employees we meet suffer from far worse aspergers syndrome than any of the kids she teaches. they simply seem incapable of modifying their responses to suit their customer, they've only got the voice they use to talk to kids. and they never genuinely seem to accept that i have been playing 40k for nearly 20 years and i follow its progress continually on the internet and in WD, so i really do understand what i'm saying when i say 'i'm not really interested in that'. the sadest part is i wish that i was simply being over the top.

last week i visited a friend and we popped into the Reading store, where we chatted breifly about the relative merits of War of the Ring. a guy came up to use a talked loudly at us (we didn't get more than a couple of words in) for 20 minutes! my friend literally turned his back and walked away, but the guy still didn't get the hint. i must have said 'i'm not going to buy anying for the system' about 10 times. it was just cringe worthy.

what about everyone else? what is the question that every gamer hates?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> @Khorothis: I just don't think that those terms need to get tossed about on a family forum. It looks pretty harsh.
> I'm sure you don't mean anything by it, but I've got gay friends who have had terms like that levelled at them a lot.


[off]Yeah, I know, I got into trouble because of that just a week ago, except it wasn't with guys but girls. She was pretty offended, even though I was just kidding. I guess its wrong to presume that they're used to being called names just as I'm used to being called shorty and whatnot (Harry Potter is my favourite, can't wait to have long hair so I won't look like that... thing). 

I really should learn how to keep my mouth shut. [/off]

@IntereoVivo

Reminds me of a scene where (not exactly relevant) a kid put his food in the microwave (we have one in our LGS and the owners let us use it should the need arise), and it started to give off a yummy smell. Oh, and the club of the LGS is in a basement, so its very hard to get rid of it. Needless to say, my friend and I were starving and trying to finish the game as soon as possible so we could go and eat something for lunch. And to add insult to injury, the kid started eating his food a mere metre or two from us. We told him to go upstairs and eat it there but he just smiled and went on eating. Even when we were less polite he just sat there and ignored us and kept talking to his pack of mentally challenged and unreasonably noisy primary school-attending sentient bags of flesh. And they even asked us questions about rules. An example:

Q: "Aren't Land Raiders very tough?"
My friend: "Yes they are."
Q: "So isn't there a rule that every shot bounces off it?" (turns out a Hammerhead was just about to open it up)
Me: "No, you're mixing it up with stupidity." 

We enjoyed a couple minutes of relative quietness after that. 

EDIT: ninjad, again. 

The question I hate most is "which army is the most powerful", in a draw with "what units are the most powerful", you know, with that greedy look in their eyes, hell-bent on victory like theres no tomorrow if he looses a match. I always have "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD" on my mind when I do my best to reply kindly and without implications to the raw stupidity of their question. I usually tell them that overall, every army has a chance, but there is a sad tendency that the armies with the more recent codexes are somewhat more powerful than those with an old codex. I always hint that there are a lot of Space Marine players so its not the wisest choice to go with them, but whatever I say I can't stop them from doing what they thought they were going to do before they asked me for advice they subconsciously knew they wouldn't care about. And that leads to the third question I hate most, or rather, type of question: the kind you ask deliberately and ignore deliberately.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The Fallen said:


> Cmon, dont tell me non of you guys dreaded the day you had to tell your girl about this stuff (if she isnt into this type of stuff that is


I didn't, but my wife is cool.
We've known each other over 20 years, have been together around 10, and married about 3 1/2 years. Not once did I hide my hobby (hell, we had mutual friends who were both gamers AND model railroaders).

Besides, she finances my wardollies hobby. (Told you she was cool.) ::grin::biggrin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I find that most of the time dumb q's come from gamers of the hobby -

Most annoying in game question - "Why did you shoot that and not that" - Obviously I see it as more of a threat to my situation, are you playing my army...no I am shut up! (not that I say this I usually just ignore them or just say in the middle of a game here watch or go away

Or the kids who argue "well my this can beat your that to which the other kid replies well my this can beat your that" - DUH that's why you can choose your units and the fact that the codexs were built with intent for units to be able to beat other specific units


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

my worst questions were, being a nid player, include

"Are they bugs or raptors?" 

"Why did you pick something with synapse?" (alot of our new players ask this...)

and one of my favorites... "Aren't you cheating?" After I use my twinlinked/Living ammunition, gun totting deathCopters. I hear this one from family members who watch me and my buddies play on occasion.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> 2) Q: Isn't this game kind of violent?
> A: Of course it is! Without violence there is no peace/order!
> Ex: Damn hippies and yuppies, these asshole commies really get on my nerves with their anti-violence bullshit, don't bother me with it please!


okay so i gotta ask.... since when are commies anti-violence/hippies?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

GW staff get on my tits. At my GW theres this fairly down-to-earth lad, who knows how to respect those who`ve been in the hobby for a while and dosen`t take shit from kids. There`s also this other dude, who acts like he is 4...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> Cmon, dont tell me non of you guys dreaded the day you had to tell your girl about this stuff (if she isnt into this type of stuff that is


She's the one who got me into it. :victory:


My own annoying questions:

1) Are you playing good guys?

I don't mind this from non-gamers, but from other players? They're _orks_.

2) Is that _____ from Starwars?

Yes, I admit it. I'm not a Starwars fan. I admit some Inquisitor models look vaguely like jedi (in the sense they're wearing robes and carrying power weapons) but they're not. Again, it's only when gamers ask this, I don't mind new people's questions.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> "They say revenge is bittersweet, but I find it to my liking." (I hope I quoted her correctly)


haha yes you did. i think i am the only one who picked up on the diablo 2 reference. that's right ater you kill radament isn't it? and you talk to that chick again?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

if someone actually asks what they are they are generally interested , whereas if someone doesn't care they won't ask .
if someones in your house and they start calling you a nerd tell them to get some manners or get out, you don't need to be overly offensive. 
plus if you get more people playing eventually gw price might go down.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

jesse said:


> okay so i gotta ask....


i think several of us noticed that, but considered that remarking on it would only inflame a pointless argument that had nothing to do with 40k. so its probably best that you don't ask.



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Yes, I admit it. I'm not a Starwars fan.


HERESY!!

:grin:



Blue Liger said:


> "Why did you shoot that and not that" - Obviously I see it as more of a threat to my situation, are you playing my army...no I am shut up!


i have to say that what gets my goat more than an annoying question is a bad sportsman who can't take advice. there are a couple of people who are in my gaming group who have learned to vomit out this catch-all phrase 'you you playing or am i?' when they cock things up and get picked up on it (even when its a rules issue). don't get me wrong, it can be annoying when some backseat driver tries to pester you into doing what they would do, but more often than not people are only offering advice that you can choose to take or ignore in favour of a better idea.

generally though, thoses poor sportsmen are also the ones that complain when guardsmen or orks die, as though each one was the lynch pin of the whole opperation. and then they have the never to complain as bitterly about winning as they do about loosing (both of which are pretty rubbishy things to do in my book)! all in all poor sports man can really leech the fun out of an otherwise great game.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've gotten this one more times than I really care to count:

"Wouldn't you rather play Magic? There's so much more strategy in it, and it's cheaper." 

First, TCGs are exponentially more expensive than Games Workshop. To stay even _legal_ in the game, you're buying a new deck every three months. To be good at the game, which requires access to the powerful cards, you're spending $200+ every three months to get a couple boxes of cards to make sure you get those. I can build a Space Marine army for $250 and be done with it for three to five years, at which point I have to possibly add or replace a few models when a new codex comes out. Second, it's a completely different kind of strategy, and it's strategy that comes into play before you even play the game. Comparing the two irritates me, because miniatures games have their strategy largely in your decisions during the game.

I get this one from GW gamers, too, which always makes me want to hit my head repeatedly on a hard surface:

"Why do you paint? Painting sucks. Games are for entertainment, so why would you want to do something that sucks for entertainment?" 

I happen to like it. And it pays my rent. If you don't like it, then don't do it, and don't berate me about it.If you want to play a miniatures game that has the "some assembly required" caveat attached to it, such as all of GW's games... either learn to like it and do it, don't do it and play with unpainted models (which isn't an option depending on where you play), or I'll paint them for you for a reasonable fee.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

First commenting on the admitting to your significant other you play the game. I admit I have had gfs who there was no way in hell I would have admitted I was playing the game (ofcourse during those times I wasn't playing), however The first girl I lived with she got into the game (I swear only because I was into it) and quit after her first loss (she also painted pink loinclothes on her Orks, sacriledge I know). My wife now (model I should note, so you know the circles we run in) wants to collect an Eldar army. She's pagan also so she likes the idea behind the Eldar (she has a bit of geek side sometimes). So anyway there have been girls who I could totally tell about the game and then some that I couldn't.

Now for my favorite part. Dumb Gamer Questions:

Q:"Why did you paint him/it that colour?"
Uh because I wanted to and I don't care if I paint my Orks with human flesh tones with pink and orange uniforms. It's my army and I can paint them how I like.

Q:"Why would you take example army. They suck."
I especially hate this one and usually get it with my IG and Orks. Anyway each army brings a dynamic to the game totally unique unto itself. I have seen every type of army win a battle against several various enemies, no army sucks some just take a little strategy, versus just hurling everything you got forwards.

Q:"Why don't you have or have more of example unit in your army?"
Simple because I don't want more of example unit in my army. I will take your advice and consider but maybe I hate the way the unit looks and I am that shallow that I refuse to ever play with them.

I know there's more but I'm tired, lol.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I think the main difference between a non-gamer who is potentilly interested in the hobby, and some complete moron with no life trying to ruin your fun with pointless and annoying questions, is the tone of voice.

The potential gamer will ask questions, some that may seem unreasonably to you, in a relatively polite and inquisitive voice.

The moronic idiot, on the other hand, tends to adopt a more mocking, half-laugh. this is primarily used to impress the other moronic idiots that pass for friends, and put you down for doing something that doesnt include kicking a ball around.

You can deal with the potential gamer quite easily by answering his/her questions in an engaging way, even if they are stupid, and offering to let him/her looks at your codex/rulebook pics.

I find the best way to deal with the morons is to politely ask them to leave. Generally they will simply laugh at you, perhapse attempting to imitate you in a provocative way. However, since there are likely to be more of you at the club than there are of them, it is a simple enough venture to twist the leaders arm up around his back, and escort him politely but firmly our of the door. Remember to only attempt this if you stand a good chance of succeeding, otherwise you will just look silly.
If this is not possible, send someone to contact a teacher, preferably one who is both sympathetic with your cause, and holds some sway over the morons.

This advice is of primary use in a highschool environment, as there will always be morons there who will try to put you down. At a Games Club out of school, there will be several adult members of the club who can deal with any adult versions of the moronic idiot, although this sub-species tends to leave clubs alone.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2009)

Usually i get bullied about my hobby only by friends..Then i go to a real friend and we talk about brettonia .I don`t intend to tell about my hobby and that club u made umm...WOW,thats Risky.I wouldnt never do things like that.U have some balls:so_happy: but a lack in social skills:angry:.

(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont mind any questions so long as they are legitimate and asked nicely

I must admit i keep my hobby on the down low. Im not ashamed of it but its my nerdy little secret and its just easier to keep it quiet.

The only time anyone has ever had a go at my hobby is once when i was playing against this south african guy. They started taking the piss and the south african's reply was beautiful

"I've got a nice arse if you got a problem you can kiss it" not a classy insult yet in a south african accent it was fantastic. He then flexed his obscenely large muscles a tiny bit and they backed off rather quickly.

I personally hate anyone that questions my tactics. I did it, maybe it was wrong but I think its right so please dont ask me why I did that and tell me what to do.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> i think several of us noticed that, but considered that remarking on it would only inflame a pointless argument that had nothing to do with 40k. so its probably best that you don't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry. hope i didnt offend anyone with my mister states the obvious question:shok:

i was just wonderin where the logic on that one came from.
again....sorry


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> haha yes you did. i think i am the only one who picked up on the diablo 2 reference. that's right ater you kill radament isn't it? and you talk to that chick again?


Yup, thats right, internet-high five! :victory: I'm glad someone got it. 



VanitusMalus said:


> First commenting on the admitting to your significant other you play the game. I admit I have had gfs who there was no way in hell I would have admitted I was playing the game (ofcourse during those times I wasn't playing), however The first girl I lived with she got into the game (I swear only because I was into it) and quit after her first loss (she also painted pink loinclothes on her Orks, sacriledge I know). My wife now (model I should note, so you know the circles we run in) wants to collect an Eldar army. She's pagan also so she likes the idea behind the Eldar (she has a bit of geek side sometimes). So anyway there have been girls who I could totally tell about the game and then some that I couldn't.


When I was reading your post I saw that the word "gfs" was in white boldface, so I checked it. On the top it said "Gauss Flayers". And then I thought of what you really meant by it and I thought to myself: "Well, gfs really do behave like gfs every month..." :laugh: (Legal notice: no offense intended whatsoever, and I do apologise if you can't help but be offended by my silly little joke, and you have every right to call me whatever you want to)

But seriously, I'm surprised you guys encounter the bully type in your LGS/club. I've yet to come across or hear of one. Its probably because at least 1/3 of our club members and most of our shop assistants look like bullies themselves.  Seriously, if I were a bully I'd have a hard time intimidating anyone in our LGS without getting my ass kicked.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> and you have every right to call me whatever you want to)


You asked for it... [Creative but insulting tirade] I can't think of anything, but I wanted to gripe and it's been a bad day and I'm angry and I hate my lack of coherency and GRRRR! ...Thanks. [/Creative but insulting tirade] :grin:


My own anecdote about Local stores and Bullies:

The owner of the store in my old neighbourhood threw daggers in the circus as kid. He looked _really _non-threatening; he was 5'2", scrawny, and pretty laid-back. He had this lovely little display of his busker days, complete with knives in a target. The only time I ever saw someone insult one of his regulars, he pulled out a knife from the display, and hit the guy's hat. Probably illegal, but priceless.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually Korothis I thought that was hilarious. Gauss Flayers, honestly I thought you were going to go in another direction with that one, lol.


----------

